# Help me identify this Colnago C50 Please



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

Can anyone help me identity this C50? As you can see it has the b stays and has the world championship lettering and vague rainbow coloring. However, I can't find anything on the web. Color name and year would be great.

Man, I am a 62cm, but seeing this frame, which I am ebaying for a friend, really makes me want a colnago. Such great work.


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

PR38 is the color "name" - created for Oscar Freire!


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

It is the most recent incarnation of the WC color scheme, although I'm usure which model year.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm hoping it is larger than a 54cm because I just ordered a C50 in 53cm in ST01 and would have thought about buying this one instead. So, what size is it?


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

fabsroman said:


> I'm hoping it is larger than a 54cm because I just ordered a C50 in 53cm in ST01 and would have thought about buying this one instead. So, what size is it?


a 53 traditional colnago has a 55 c to t seattub... i made that mistake thinking i was a 53 colnago when im really like a 52 or 51


that is oscars bike and yes that color code is correct.. he was the world champ 04/ so bike released 05?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Nope. A 53 traditional has a 53cm c to t seat tube and a 51cm c to c seat tube. You might have that the opposite way. A 55cm traditional has a 53cm c to c seat tube.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

That's a 54. 




fabsroman said:


> I'm hoping it is larger than a 54cm because I just ordered a C50 in 53cm in ST01 and would have thought about buying this one instead. So, what size is it?


----------

